# Bay Advice.



## Rob_Rs2000 (Oct 31, 2011)

I was outbid on a watch on the bay.

The watch went for less than it is probably worth to the highest bidder.

The watch has now been relisted and the first bid placed which is also the highest was by the previous auction winner?!

Does this suggest shill bidding?

Is there a way of reporting this?

Thanks.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

How do you know the first bid is by the same bidder as the previous listing? I thought ebay hid the identity of bidders to all except the seller?


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> How do you know the first bid is by the same bidder as the previous listing? I thought ebay hid the identity of bidders to all except the seller?


If I'm not mistaken Unless the seller selects the option to keep bidders secret you can see who has bid. If you click on the number of bids on the listing you will get a list of bidders.


----------



## Rob_Rs2000 (Oct 31, 2011)

KrispyDK said:


> How do you know the first bid is by the same bidder as the previous listing? I thought ebay hid the identity of bidder to all except the seller?


First time I've used it for a while so I may be wrong. user name appears as i***s same first and last letter visable.


----------



## chris r (Oct 17, 2011)

I'd be interested in why it's been relisted. Is the seller dodgy or was the buyer just being a pain in **** for not paying up?


----------



## Rob_Rs2000 (Oct 31, 2011)

chris r said:


> I'd be interested in why it's been relisted. Is the seller dodgy or was the buyer just being a pain in **** for not paying up?


Only guessing but the winning bid was Â£31, I have seen the same watch (if genuine) listed at a dealer for Â£500+


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I didn't understand... Is the watch for sale by the auction winner? If so, it's his right. If you mean that the watch was supposed to be sold but has been relisted by the same guy at the winning price, then I think it's against ebay policies... If the winner didn't pay, it should have gone to the second bidder.

I know of a certain UK seller (who has lot's of UFOs and Bullheads) who end up always relisting the same watch. I've tried to get a Seiko Panda twice, I was winning and then got outbided on the last second for a huge amount of money. Next day... there's the same watch again. This happened twice...


----------



## Rob_Rs2000 (Oct 31, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> I didn't understand... Is the watch for sale by the auction winner?


 No.



> If you mean that the watch was supposed to be sold but has been relisted by the same guy at the winning price, then I think it's against ebay policies... If the winner didn't pay, it should have gone to the second bidder.


 Yes, and that second bidder is me.


----------



## Rob_Rs2000 (Oct 31, 2011)

Just noticed that the possible shill bidder seams to have been bidding in catagories where the seller has other items listed. :thumbsdown:

My link


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

You might have a point...

"Bid activity (%) with this seller: 94%"


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Â£15 'Economy Delivery' and a very blurry picture??

I'd steer well clear of it and the seller.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Rob_Rs2000 said:


> Just noticed that the possible shill bidder seams to have been bidding in catagories where the seller has other items listed. :thumbsdown:
> 
> My link


Yeap, the 1***i bidder seems to place all his bidding on that seller's listings on the last 30 days... :thumbsdown:

Don't bother...


----------



## Rob_Rs2000 (Oct 31, 2011)

Just noticed I've been an ebay member for 9 years :jawdrop:

That's a bit of a shocker, feeling old now


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Rob_Rs2000 said:


> Just noticed I've been an ebay member for 9 years :jawdrop:
> 
> That's a bit of a shocker, feeling old now


Just 4, thank the gods!  ...but I always resist new things and ways of doing things for a long time.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

KrispyDK said:


> How do you know the first bid is by the same bidder as the previous listing? I thought ebay hid the identity of bidders to all except the seller?


If it's a small community of bidders, since eBay obscures the name but not the feedback rating, you could deduce the same user based on the feedback. Least, I think. I've backed away from eBay for a while.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> If it's a small community of bidders, since eBay obscures the name but not the feedback rating, you could deduce the same user based on the feedback. Least, I think. I've backed away from eBay for a while.


I gave up on auctions completely... I still find ebay very useful for buying a lot of stuff but I only do "Buy it now"s from sellers with a long history and lots of feedback.


----------



## chris r (Oct 17, 2011)

Rob_Rs2000 said:


> Just noticed I've been an ebay member for 9 years :jawdrop:
> 
> That's a bit of a shocker, feeling old now


Ditto, 9 years past October. Yikes! I wonder how much I've spent against how much I've sold? Best not think about it. :lookaround:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

You young poops. My eBay account dates to 1998, or 1999. Still have the two laptops I bought there.


----------



## chris r (Oct 17, 2011)

Just looking on fleabay now, the 5 month old Victorinox Officer Mecha I bought a few weeks ago on there for Â£100 is being sold for Â£725 new :jawdrop:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

chris r said:


> Just looking on fleabay now, the 5 month old Victorinox Officer Mecha I bought a few weeks ago on there for Â£100 is being sold for Â£725 new :jawdrop:


I would sell it straight away!! :bangin:


----------



## chris r (Oct 17, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> chris r said:
> 
> 
> > Just looking on fleabay now, the 5 month old Victorinox Officer Mecha I bought a few weeks ago on there for Â£100 is being sold for Â£725 new :jawdrop:
> ...


Nah, after seeing how much it costs new from now on I shall just look at it and laugh like a drain. :yahoo:


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Just under the box with the sellers information you should see a link to "Report Item", click on it, and it will take you to a series of drop down menus.

Reason For Report - Click on "Fraudulent listings"

Detailed Reason - Click on "Seller is using other accounts to inflate item price (Schill bidding)"

Enter the item number

Enter a brief description as to why you think its a Fraudulent listing.

Job Done !............ and it has been, cos I've just reported him :angel_not:


----------



## mercmanuk (Jun 21, 2011)

yes this is a con well spotted just watch it and see if it happens again.

M


----------



## Rob_Rs2000 (Oct 31, 2011)

Big Bad Boris said:


> Just under the box with the sellers information you should see a link to "Report Item", click on it, and it will take you to a series of drop down menus.
> 
> Reason For Report - Click on "Fraudulent listings"
> 
> ...


Thanks.

Have done this .. and on other listings by the same seller where this is going on,all done yesterday but Seller is still active and bids still stand.


----------

